# Can I delete vacation homes?



## UglyMonsterFace (Nov 6, 2021)

I want to pick the villagers/NPCs to design vacation homes for. How do I use amiibo cards? I can't figure it out

Please tell me that I can delete vacation homes eventually? I'm just trying to power through them for now to earn Poki and unlock more furniture and features before I put any real effort into the designs! So I hope that all the sad houses I've made so far can be erased, rather than remodelled, since I want to also pick the specific villagers living on my archipelago eventually.


----------



## ForgottenT (Nov 6, 2021)

You have to do  a couple of vacation homes before the amiibo machine shows up on Lotties desk.
I believe it were 5 or so jobs for it to unlock, but I'm not entirely certain.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Nov 6, 2021)

ForgottenT said:


> You have to do  a couple of vacation homes before the amiibo machine shows up on Lotties desk.
> I believe it were 5 or so jobs for it to unlock, but I'm not entirely certain.


Oh okay! Thank you so much! I guess I just have to keep working until it unlocks 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 6, 2021

Does anyone know if I can delete vacation homes entirely?


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Nov 6, 2021)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Oh okay! Thank you so much! I guess I just have to keep working until it unlocks
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 6, 2021
> 
> Does anyone know if I can delete vacation homes entirely?


I don't think you can delete, but keep in mind you can go back to them and re-edit their entire homes and you can use that same lot for multiple villagers.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Nov 6, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> I don't think you can delete, but keep in mind you can go back to them and re-edit their entire homes and you can use that same lot for multiple villagers.


That's true! But in the meantime, I just didn't want their homes showing up in my album XD


----------



## Tindre (Nov 7, 2021)

Why not do it properly the first time? I feel like if I had to go back and redo a lot of sad houses I would probably end up not doing it. It kinda takes away the fun of the DLC imo. Also the items in the shop everyday is limited either way. But you do you ofc.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Nov 7, 2021)

Tindre said:


> Why not do it properly the first time? I feel like if I had to go back and redo a lot of sad houses I would probably end up not doing it. It kinda takes away the fun of the DLC imo. Also the items in the shop everyday is limited either way. But you do you ofc.


Because it takes a lot of time to decorate houses and furniture is really limited in the beginning. I want to unlock all the furniture and also unlock the features for my island asap. Plus I didn't really love the villagers I had to design for. I thought I could use my amiibo straight away and choose who to invite  I figured I could delete houses eventually but I guess I was wrong


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 7, 2021)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Because it takes a lot of time to decorate houses and furniture is really limited in the beginning. I want to unlock all the furniture and also unlock the features for my island asap. Plus I didn't really love the villagers I had to design for. I thought I could use my amiibo straight away and choose who to invite  I figured I could delete houses eventually but I guess I was wrong


You have to decorate roughly 30 vacation homes before you can unlock every new feature in the DLC, anyway why rush through it now? I understand that you want to invite specific villagers via amiibo but the fun of the game is enjoying every aspect of it especially whilst the game is still so new. Plus you once you fill up all the plots you can reuse them for new villagers without kicking out the ones you've previously decorated for. HHP is an endless game and considering the amount of villagers available is somewhere in the hundreds you've got more than enough time to decorate for your desired villagers and redecorate ones you weren't happy with in the beginning once you unlock new furniture and new design features.


----------



## Imbri (Nov 7, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> ... you can use that same lot for multiple villagers.


I was wondering how that would work, once everything was filled up. Nice to know I won't overwrite villagers.


----------



## Bluebellie (Nov 7, 2021)

Tindre said:


> Why not do it properly the first time? I feel like if I had to go back and redo a lot of sad houses I would probably end up not doing it. It kinda takes away the fun of the DLC imo. Also the items in the shop everyday is limited either way. But you do you ofc.


I understand the OP. There’s certain factors why. I actually work really hard on my villager homes, but I would love the option to delete a few. At the beginning, you don’t really get the option to choose some of the villagers you can build for. For example, I had to build a home for Eloise and for Pudge. They aren’t normally the villagers I would go for if I had the option. Just like in my main island, I chose which villager I’d want to keep, I’d love to have that option as well in HHP. Yeah we can choose who we ask to build a home for in the island, but at the beginning, there’s only a limited amount of characters there. Sure I can go back and redesign their houses, but I can’t really change the villagers appearance.


----------



## Tindre (Nov 7, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> I understand the OP. There’s certain factors why. I actually work really hard on my villager homes, but I would love the option to delete a few. At the beginning, you don’t really get the option to choose some of the villagers you can build for. For example, I had to build a home for Eloise and for Pudge. They aren’t normally the villagers I would go for if I had the option. Just like in my main island, I chose which villager I’d want to keep, I’d love to have that option as well in HHP. Yeah we can choose who we ask to build a home for in the island, but at the beginning, there’s only a limited amount of characters there. Sure I can go back and redesign their houses, but I can’t really change the villagers appearance.



you can to my knowledge make houses for every villager, so I don't see the problem?


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Nov 7, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> I understand the OP. There’s certain factors why. I actually work really hard on my villager homes, but I would love the option to delete a few. At the beginning, you don’t really get the option to choose some of the villagers you can build for. For example, I had to build a home for Eloise and for Pudge. They aren’t normally the villagers I would go for if I had the option. Just like in my main island, I chose which villager I’d want to keep, I’d love to have that option as well in HHP. Yeah we can choose who we ask to build a home for in the island, but at the beginning, there’s only a limited amount of characters there. Sure I can go back and redesign their houses, but I can’t really change the villagers appearance.


Yes, this is it exactly! I was hoping my archipelago would be filled with just my favourite villagers. Especially since you can see them all hanging out by the beach. I would just be happier seeing my favourites down there instead of the random ones I was forced to choose.

Also, I don't know what's wrong with me rushing in the beginning anyway. I understand Animal Crossing is meant to be played slow. That's why I don't time travel. I wait things out day by day. But this is one aspect I want to rush a bit because features are locked behind it. Like me decorating my villager houses back on my island, and also my own home with the new abilities. Keep in mind I have 3 characters I want to unlock the features for. Yes I am rushing a bit. Sure, I'm not doing it *right* the first time around. But I am enjoying the game my way I suppose. I think that's okay


----------



## The Orange (Nov 7, 2021)

I certainly hope there are options to remove ones you don't like...I'm right there with you, I'd like just my favorites!


----------



## Imaginetheday (Nov 7, 2021)

If you unlock the amiibo option after 5 villagers, that's 5 max that you won't like. That doesn't seem so bad. Make sure you check every villager on the beach and pick your favorites of those. That should reduced the number of ones you really don't want.


----------



## Jaco (Nov 7, 2021)

Can't you ask a villager to move off the archipelago? Or is that not a thing?

I haven't tested it myself but when I went back and talked with Eloise it seemed like there was a possible discussion about moving. Presumably there's a way to kick someone off?


----------



## Insulaire (Nov 7, 2021)

Jaco said:


> Can't you ask a villager to move off the archipelago? Or is that not a thing?
> 
> I haven't tested it myself but when I went back and talked with Eloise it seemed like there was a possible discussion about moving. Presumably there's a way to kick someone off?


I think it’s moving them to a different plot


----------



## satine (Nov 7, 2021)

I was wondering the same thing!  Because I went an impulsively did Ed's house before I unlocked the roommate option. And now I regret it because I had my heart set out on rooming him up with Julian since they've always been my gay blue horse boyfriends on all of my islands lol. But I guess that you can't delete them, so I'm stuck with my decision now!  At least I have a second profile that I could use instead.


----------



## Jaco (Nov 7, 2021)

I'm reading on Reddit that you can't delete someone from the archipelago, but you can move them to a completely different plot. Apparently there is also no limit to villagers living on the same plot, they happen to exist in different versions?

Can anyone verify?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 7, 2021)

If you choose to add a Roomate and you chose one of the villagers but the have their own home at the Resort what will end happening is that their home will be gone and instead be moved in with the villager you choose for them to be their roomate.


----------



## boring (Nov 8, 2021)

Does anyone know if you can use NPC amiibos like in HHD? I really want Sable (':


----------



## ObsessedAc2021 (Nov 8, 2021)

boring said:


> Does anyone know if you can use NPC amiibos like in HHD? I really want Sable (':


Yes, I have Tom Nooks vacation home, and Resse & Cyrus living together. I have already had my party but still can’t invite KK Slider so maybe he comes back later for another party?

Edit *The app says it was the FIRST music festival, so DJ KK will probably be the only special character to never get a vacation home.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Nov 8, 2021)

The end goal of the dlc is to create vacation homes for all the villagers (and npcs if you have their amiibo), so you don’t have the option to delete anything. I understand wanting to unlock all of the furniture to make the houses you want, but part of the fun is making something beautiful with what you have on hand. Frankly, if I sped through everything to unlock all the furniture/features, I’d get so burned out having to go back to _aaaall _those homes to decorate them from scratch.


----------



## ObsessedAc2021 (Nov 8, 2021)

Vintage Viola said:


> The end goal of the dlc is to create vacation homes for all the villagers (and npcs if you have their amiibo), so you don’t have the option to delete anything. I understand wanting to unlock all of the furniture to make the houses you want, but part of the fun is making something beautiful with what you have on hand. Frankly, if I sped through everything to unlock all the furniture/features, I’d get so burned out having to go back to _aaaall _those homes to decorate them from scratch.



The end goal for me was to unlock use of all my items, pillars, small and tall counters.

Not sure how you can be happy with any of the small rooms. They didn’t have adequate space. While two stories isn’t needed all the time a vacation home should be spacious.

None of my homes visions were complete without all the tools available. I have years to make 400 some odd homes but most of the 30 will need to be redone without pillars and counters. The partitions are choppy and unfinished without the completed right angle and finished doorway.

Also, the ability to use your own DIY and items obtained. Once those things are unlocked how can you not go back and redo the first 30 homes?


----------



## Vintage Viola (Nov 8, 2021)

ObsessedAc2021 said:


> The end goal for me was to unlock use of all my items, pillars, small and tall counters.
> 
> Not sure how you can be happy with any of the small rooms. They didn’t have adequate space. While two stories isn’t needed all the time a vacation home should be spacious.
> 
> ...


The goal of the dlc itself is still to make homes for everyone, thus, you can’t delete anything. I was answering the ops question, of course that doesn’t mean that’s the goal for everybody.

I’m perfectly happy with it. It’s not about the space, it’s what you do with it. The smaller rooms are more of a challenge, which make them more fun to decorate.

That’s perfectly fine, some people want their homes to look the best the game can provide. I’ve played happy home designer and sank hundreds of hours into it. That considered, I’d much rather take the dlc at normal pace. If I got all the features first and then started decorating, I’d get tired.

Because it’s taxing for me, why would I go back to homes I did already when I can just move forward with new projects? If I ever reach the point of not having anyone else to make homes for, then I for sure would. Before that? Waste of time for me.


----------



## Tindre (Nov 9, 2021)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Yes, this is it exactly! I was hoping my archipelago would be filled with just my favourite villagers. Especially since you can see them all hanging out by the beach. I would just be happier seeing my favourites down there instead of the random ones I was forced to choose.
> 
> Also, I don't know what's wrong with me rushing in the beginning anyway. I understand Animal Crossing is meant to be played slow. That's why I don't time travel. I wait things out day by day. But this is one aspect I want to rush a bit because features are locked behind it. Like me decorating my villager houses back on my island, and also my own home with the new abilities. Keep in mind I have 3 characters I want to unlock the features for. Yes I am rushing a bit. Sure, I'm not doing it *right* the first time around. But I am enjoying the game my way I suppose. I think that's okay



the villagers on the beach seem to change every day, so with some patience you could only make houses for your favorites.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 9, 2021)

Not sure if it's been noted yet, but you can easily move new dreamies/villagers you prefer into a taken plot and the prior villager gets immediately removed : ) so for anyone that is not happy with someone this is possible.

This also resets the entire plot and yes deletes work but only if you bring someone new in.


----------



## Monokuma73 (Nov 9, 2021)

As this DLC is a part of the game and we have one save for everything - there's no chance to start "new game" just for HHP. I wonder if there is any "replayability" - because if everything will be achieved - what to do next? Only possible answer is re-arrange houses for existing holiday-villagers or / and replacing them by new villagers (if it's possible).
Obviously, this is nothing I know for sure, and just my speculation.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 9, 2021)

If you want to do this DLC over again from scratch you can create a new user on your island and they will have access to the DLC.


----------



## geo-mew (Nov 9, 2021)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Not sure if it's been noted yet, but you can easily move new dreamies/villagers you prefer into a taken plot and the prior villager gets immediately removed : ) so for anyone that is not happy with someone this is possible.
> 
> This also resets the entire plot and yes deletes work but only if you bring someone new in.


I don't believe this deletes the previous villager, as their house is still accessible through the HHN app.


----------



## th8827 (Nov 9, 2021)

If you pick a Villager who already has a Vacation Home as a Roommate, their Vacation Home is demolished.


----------



## ObsessedAc2021 (Nov 9, 2021)

The islands disappear if you move the villager to another villagers island. The old house will be gone and photo will be gone. However, at least for now you can not break room mates up. So be sure of whose you want to switch and if you want them to live together possibly forever. It’s the only way to completely delete the record of a vacation home. (At this time) I am only up to the cafe gallery expansion, bug unlock, and second pillar update (there’s 3 different unlock time lines that are not dependent on each other) so I’m not sure if breaking them up unlocks later. 

Edit: If you move them to another island the old record will also disappear. They will start from scratch.


----------

